# Packers question: perfect season or let 2nd stringers play to protect team for SB?



## Amelia

The Packers need one more win to clinch homefield advantage through the playoffs.

If they get that next game, then that's still two more games in the regular season where people could get hurt and not be available for the playoffs.

Do the Packers keep their first string on the field for all 16 games to go for the perfect season?

Or do they give them time off to avoid injuries and hopefully increase their chances of winning another Super Bowl?


----------



## Mr. H.

Didn't the Colts do that a few years ago? 
Pffft...


----------



## Amelia

I wouldn't know ... at least not much ... Google gave me a hint about what you meant.


I'm not a football fan.  Just a Packers fan!  

My guess is that they'll go all out because they don't want to let us down.  But I don't know.  Maybe they'll knock my rosy cheesehead glasses off me this year.


----------



## Big Fitz

I'm torn for two reasons.

1. Rust happens fast when you have a first round bye.

2. I want to see the Packers win.


----------



## Mr. H.

I hope they go for a perfect season. 
I hate the Dollfins.


----------



## Crackerjack

Let's see, keep the starters in for the remainder of the season so they're all banged up for the playoffs, but they'll always be the answer to a football nerd's trivia question, or rest your starters so they'll be fresh for a playoff run, better able to make those playoff bonuses and keep their and the coaches' jobs secure?

I seriously doubt anyone in the Packers organization cares more about the streak than they do about doing well in the playoffs.


----------



## Amelia

I took the question from a poll on the local news outlet.

Question of the Day 
What should the Packers do if they clinch home-field advantage?

Results (so far):

Rest their starters for the playoffs: 33%
Play the starters and go for perfection: 67%

NBC26 - Green Bay, Wisconsin - News, Weather, Sports, Entertainment



I'm kinda surprised so many say rest them!

  Hopefully we'll win Game 14 and they'll have the luxury of deciding it on their own terms. 

Go Pack!


----------



## del

Crackerjack said:


> Let's see, keep the starters in for the remainder of the season so they're all banged up for the playoffs, but they'll always be the answer to a football nerd's trivia question, or* rest your starters so they'll be fresh for a playoff run*, better able to make those playoff bonuses and keep their and the coaches' jobs secure?
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone in the Packers organization cares more about the streak than they do about doing well in the playoffs.



that  worked out great for the colts.

oh, wait...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Call the coach and ask him.  I don't have a clue.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Am I evil for hoping GB gets beat in the Playoffs?

Remember SF vs Denver? 55-10, I'm not interested in watching another one of those.


----------



## Big Fitz

del said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, keep the starters in for the remainder of the season so they're all banged up for the playoffs, but they'll always be the answer to a football nerd's trivia question, or* rest your starters so they'll be fresh for a playoff run*, better able to make those playoff bonuses and keep their and the coaches' jobs secure?
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone in the Packers organization cares more about the streak than they do about doing well in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  worked out great for the colts.
> 
> oh, wait...
Click to expand...

HENCE my concern.  The bye week is bad enough.


----------



## Big Fitz

Mad Scientist said:


> Am I evil for hoping GB gets beat in the Playoffs?
> 
> Remember SF vs Denver? 55-10, I'm not interested in watching another one of those.


Of course you're evil for saying that.  

I'm fine watching a blowout as long as it's the packers doing it.  But I'm biased that way.


----------



## 007

My bet is they'll play all their starters as usual. They're not any more beat up than any other team. I think the only way McCarthy knows how to play is play to win.

Makes me proud to be from Wisconsin.


----------



## Big Fitz

McCarthy does seem to be a coach of 'habit and consistency'.  I think he may do limited rests for some starters, or for part of games.  Too much rest, you get rust.


----------



## Zander

Go for perfection.


----------



## martybegan

I think they go for the perfect season, because they already won the super last year, and winning a Super Bowl with a 19-0 record would be sweet. 

They also have a very good, not too old team, so there is the possibility of more championships for a few years to come.


----------



## bobcollum

They should go for it, if anything for the fans that pay out the ass to watch the best of the best in the NFL. 

But this I can also say as a NE fan, hope they have a loss on the record if and when they get to the SB. It's less pressure on GB and frankly at 18-0 I think it gives the opposition even more incentive to beat them.


----------



## rightwinger

Go for it Pack!

Don't be a bunch of pussies like the Colts were

There is a difference between being SuperBowl Champs and the greatest team of all time


----------



## Wiseacre

How would you feel if GB is 15-0 going into the last game against the Lions, who have a very good pass rush and may need to win that game to make the playoffs.   So, it's the 4th quarter in a close game, do you risk Aaron Rodgers getting injured?   It's one thing if the score is lop-sided, but what if it ain't?   How are you going to feel as a cheesehead if you lose Rodgers in a game that has no bearing on the playoff seeding?

If I'm the GB HC, I tell my team going into the game that Rodgers and whoever else will sit out the 4th qtr no matter what, so if you want the win you better put it away early.   Cuz I ain't risking a shot at winning the SB.


----------



## rightwinger

Wiseacre said:


> How would you feel if GB is 15-0 going into the last game against the Lions, who have a very good pass rush and may need to win that game to make the playoffs.   So, it's the 4th quarter in a close game, do you risk Aaron Rodgers getting injured?   It's one thing if the score is lop-sided, but what if it ain't?   How are you going to feel as a cheesehead if you lose Rodgers in a game that has no bearing on the playoff seeding?
> 
> If I'm the GB HC, I tell my team going into the game that Rodgers and whoever else will sit out the 4th qtr no matter what, so if you want the win you better put it away early.   Cuz I ain't risking a shot at winning the SB.



I say, no guts, no glory....


Green Bay already has 12 Championships, winning number 13 is nice, but nowhere near to being the Greatest Team of All Time


----------



## techieny

They have got to play.  Otherwise they'll suffer the way the Colts did!


----------



## rightwinger

Wiseacre said:


> How would you feel if GB is 15-0 going into the last game against the Lions, who have a very good pass rush and may need to win that game to make the playoffs.   So, it's the 4th quarter in a close game, do you risk Aaron Rodgers getting injured?   It's one thing if the score is lop-sided, but what if it ain't?   How are you going to feel as a cheesehead if you lose Rodgers in a game that has no bearing on the playoff seeding?
> 
> If I'm the GB HC, I tell my team going into the game that Rodgers and whoever else will sit out the 4th qtr no matter what, so if you want the win you better put it away early.   Cuz I ain't risking a shot at winning the SB.



I am sorry....ignore my previous post

I forgot you are a Lions fan..........of course the Packers should bench their starters. Can't be too safe


----------



## Wiseacre

rightwinger said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if GB is 15-0 going into the last game against the Lions, who have a very good pass rush and may need to win that game to make the playoffs.   So, it's the 4th quarter in a close game, do you risk Aaron Rodgers getting injured?   It's one thing if the score is lop-sided, but what if it ain't?   How are you going to feel as a cheesehead if you lose Rodgers in a game that has no bearing on the playoff seeding?
> 
> If I'm the GB HC, I tell my team going into the game that Rodgers and whoever else will sit out the 4th qtr no matter what, so if you want the win you better put it away early.   Cuz I ain't risking a shot at winning the SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry....ignore my previous post
> 
> I forgot you are a Lions fan..........of course the Packers should bench their starters. Can't be too safe
Click to expand...



LOL, thanks.   Seriously, if they bench some starters and lose the last game but win 2 SBs in a row and go 18-1 they'll be right there in the discussion for one of the greatest.   19-0 would be wonderful for them, but the goal should be to win the championship.   If it was me I'd feel pretty bad if Rodgers went down with an injury in a game that has no bearing on winning the SB.

Fine with me if Rodgers plays the whole game and they win.   Even better if the Lions win, with or without Rodgers in the game.


----------



## xotoxi

Mr. H. said:


> Didn't the Colts do that a few years ago?
> Pffft...



Since then, they are 12-23, including the playoffs, excluding pre-season.


----------



## elvis

I'm just hoping either the Bears or Patriots can beat the Peckers.


----------



## Wiseacre

elvis said:


> I'm just hoping either the Bears or Patriots can beat the Peckers.




Me too.   Pats maybe, Bears have no chance in hell.


----------



## elvis

Wiseacre said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping either the Bears or Patriots can beat the Peckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.   Pats maybe, Bears have no chance in hell.
Click to expand...


they should Suh their asses.


----------



## Wiseacre

elvis said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping either the Bears or Patriots can beat the Peckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.   Pats maybe, Bears have no chance in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should Suh their asses.
Click to expand...



LOL, works for me.


----------



## rightwinger

Wiseacre said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if GB is 15-0 going into the last game against the Lions, who have a very good pass rush and may need to win that game to make the playoffs.   So, it's the 4th quarter in a close game, do you risk Aaron Rodgers getting injured?   It's one thing if the score is lop-sided, but what if it ain't?   How are you going to feel as a cheesehead if you lose Rodgers in a game that has no bearing on the playoff seeding?
> 
> If I'm the GB HC, I tell my team going into the game that Rodgers and whoever else will sit out the 4th qtr no matter what, so if you want the win you better put it away early.   Cuz I ain't risking a shot at winning the SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry....ignore my previous post
> 
> I forgot you are a Lions fan..........of course the Packers should bench their starters. Can't be too safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, thanks.   Seriously, if they bench some starters and lose the last game but win 2 SBs in a row and go 18-1 they'll be right there in the discussion for one of the greatest.   19-0 would be wonderful for them, but the goal should be to win the championship.   If it was me I'd feel pretty bad if Rodgers went down with an injury in a game that has no bearing on winning the SB.
> 
> Fine with me if Rodgers plays the whole game and they win.   Even better if the Lions win, with or without Rodgers in the game.
Click to expand...


I've seen it go both ways and you can't win either way. Monday morning QBs will get ya. If you play your starters and get a key injury, it is I told you to rest them. If you rest your starters and play a stinker in th playoffs, they tell you the team lost it's focus and winning spirit

To me, if you are healthy .....you play......it's your job
If you are banged up and two weeks rest will help......then sit

If the Pack goes 19-0, no question they are the greatest of all time. 19-1 and they are just another very good team


----------



## Montrovant

del said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, keep the starters in for the remainder of the season so they're all banged up for the playoffs, but they'll always be the answer to a football nerd's trivia question, or* rest your starters so they'll be fresh for a playoff run*, better able to make those playoff bonuses and keep their and the coaches' jobs secure?
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone in the Packers organization cares more about the streak than they do about doing well in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  worked out great for the colts.
> 
> oh, wait...
Click to expand...


Didn't the Colts go to the Super Bowl that year?  That sounds to me like it worked out ok.  Just getting to the SB is difficult enough.  Sure, they lost, but they got there to have a chance to win it.  That doesn't sound as though resting their starters hurt them.


----------



## Big Fitz

Montrovant said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, keep the starters in for the remainder of the season so they're all banged up for the playoffs, but they'll always be the answer to a football nerd's trivia question, or* rest your starters so they'll be fresh for a playoff run*, better able to make those playoff bonuses and keep their and the coaches' jobs secure?
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone in the Packers organization cares more about the streak than they do about doing well in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that  worked out great for the colts.
> 
> oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the Colts go to the Super Bowl that year?  That sounds to me like it worked out ok.  Just getting to the SB is difficult enough.  Sure, they lost, but they got there to have a chance to win it.  That doesn't sound as though resting their starters hurt them.
Click to expand...

No that's the year they didn't win a single playoff game.


----------



## Montrovant

Big Fitz said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> that  worked out great for the colts.
> 
> oh, wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the Colts go to the Super Bowl that year?  That sounds to me like it worked out ok.  Just getting to the SB is difficult enough.  Sure, they lost, but they got there to have a chance to win it.  That doesn't sound as though resting their starters hurt them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that's the year they didn't win a single playoff game.
Click to expand...


Hrm, which year was it?  They were 14-0 in 2009, weren't they?

Nm, I decided to go look, it was 2005.   Yep, that didn't work for them!


----------



## Vaard

this is the packers, home of vince lombardi who said:

&#8220;Winning is not a sometime thing; it&#8217;s an all time thing. You don&#8217;t win once in a while, you don&#8217;t do things right once in a while, you do them right all the time. Winning is habit. Unfortunately, so is losing.&#8221;  

st. vince would play every game to win, wouldnt matter if they were 13-0 or 0-13, you go into every game with the thougth that you will do your best to win that game........

the last two games will be against division rivals, both with long histories concerning the packers, especially the bears...... you dont want to give either of those teams the bragging rights to say they stopped the packers perfect season........

you dont want to get in a lacidasial (sp?)going into the playoffs.. yuo want to keep the winning attitude alive and sharp thru every game..........


so, they should not be aiming for perfection, but they should be aiming to win every game they play....... anyhting less would be a disgrace to the memory of lombardi........


----------



## Vaard

here are ten great vince lombardi quotes......

Ten Great Vince Lombardi Quotes

not a single one even implies that it is ok to not try to win every game you play.........

this is why the trophy was named after him and he is considered one of... if not the.... greatest coach of all time......


----------

